# Rokugan D20 Discussion (RECRUITING & OOC Thread)



## Tokiwong (Jan 21, 2003)

I am in the mood to run a D20 game based on the Rokugan setting, but I am also trying to gauge interest in starting a beginner game of first level characters using the standard Rokugan setting in the *AEG* book Rokugan.  I also have available, Magic of Rokugan and Creatures of Rokugan, plus Oriental Adventures.

I will make a few minor changes to the rules, I am going to use the Massive Damage Threshold rules from D20 modern:



> *Massive Damage Threshold (MDT):* This rule works the same as it does in the D20 Modern book. Each character or creature has a Massive Damage Threshold equal to his or her Constitution. If the character takes damage that is equal to or higher then his MDT he must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) or immediately fall to –1 hit points. For each five points above the MDT the damage deals, the DC for the Fortitude saving throw increases by +1.




I will also include the feat *Improved Damage Threshold* to even the odds.  But as you can see, combat will be somewhat lethal, especially at the mid- higher levels.  Thankfully I intend to start the game at 1st level, and go from their.

*Basic Game Data*

*Acceptable Clans:*  Looking for Suggestion, more focused to a few clans, or a Magistrates styled game, of varying clans.

*Character Info:* First Level Characters, using 28 point buy for the statistics.  The characters will have 300 Koku as their starting funds, and may purchase feats from *OA, Rokugan,* and the *PHB.*

*Background:*  I would like at least a paragraph on background, and some notes on personality of the given character, to give me something to work with.

_Other then that, just gauging right now, interest, I would prefer that the characters have some knowledge from the Rokugan D20 book, which gives much more depth and info on the setting._


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 21, 2003)

I may very well be interested. At which point in the storyline do you plan to start the game?

(oh, and while I'm here, are you still interested in the IRR?)


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 21, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I may very well be interested. At which point in the storyline do you plan to start the game?
> 
> (oh, and while I'm here, are you still interested in the IRR?) *




Interested but not sure if it is for me, and the point in the storyline, perhaps maybe go back a just before the death of Toturi, not sure yet...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 21, 2003)

I am VERY interesting in playing!


----------



## GWolf (Jan 21, 2003)

* 2 hours *

Thats how long from this post, that  a complete character will be up. I am becoming a garyh of sorts. anyway looking forward to it!

[Edit]Well Questions have arose so it may be longer. Would an outsider from the Rokugan setting be possible?  I was thinking of playing a character not from around there, that for some reason or another ended up  in Rokugan, but if not no problems I'll play Something more standard.

If I can, I would love to play an outlandish paladin, who is stuck in rokugan on a long term mission, can not reutrn home, or is helping a friend in need, or perhaps his lands were wiped out and he is now a refugee. I had alot more ideas about how he could progress and multiclass if you allow. I would really like to talk to you more about, Go online sometime my screenname is GM089. 

Otherwise, I am more then happy to play as a ninja of the hare clan.

Or Anything else that makes your game work.

So were in the year 1129/1130?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 21, 2003)

Interesting ideas, the foriegner we may be able to work out, though I was hoping for a more Rokugan based game, we shall see, still thinking I may narrow my focus to just a few clans, not sure yet, and the story would take place in the year 1152 there is a lengthy gap between then and Toturi's death to give me some playing room... 

What I am looking at perhaps is a more clan based game, perhaps between 2 clans, working together for a joint purpose, and not so much Magistrates, therefore, the characters could be Ronin in the service of one of the two clans, or members of one of those two clans proper.  Familial ties even distant ones would be encouraged.

Looking at mainly Crab and Mantis clans, with a focus of defenders of a province kind of theme.  Perhaps protecting Crab and Mantis interests.  Unicorn is also a likely candidate as well, that I think should give alot of room for variety.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 21, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *I am VERY interesting in playing! *




Cool take a look at some of ideas, and let me know what you think.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 21, 2003)

Boosted the points for stats to, 30 instead of 28.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm interested. I wanted to try out a courtier or courtier/rogue type. This sounds like the perfect oppurtunity.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 21, 2003)

Here are a few questions that came off the top of my head.
Any possiblity of Scorpion involvement? 
Are you looking to run a action adventure (Seven Samurai), a politics/intrigue game (Throne of Blood/Ran), or a mixture of the two (Hidden Fortress) type game. As you can tell, I love samurai movies!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 21, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Here are a few questions that came off the top of my head.
> Any possiblity of Scorpion involvement?
> Are you looking to run a action adventure (Seven Samurai), a politics/intrigue game (Throne of Blood/Ran), or a mixture of the two (Hidden Fortress) type game. As you can tell, I love samurai movies! *




More of a good blend, with politicking, and intrigue, and action, when it is needed, not so much Scoprion, want to keep it between the Unicorn, Crab, and Mantis, and mainly Crab and Mantis characters, Scorpion may be sued later on, as foe or friend...


----------



## Douane (Jan 22, 2003)

I would be very interested in joining, however there are three caveats:

1. I've no experience with PbP-games, as this would be my first.

2. No prior experience with Rokugan, though I've access to the main Rokugan book and I read fast. 

3. I'm german, thus english isn't my native language.


If you are still willing to put up with me, I would like to play a human samurai, possibly working towards the PrC Iaijutsu Master. 


Folkert


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *I would be very interested in joining, however there are three caveats:
> 
> 1. I've no experience with PbP-games, as this would be my first.
> 
> ...




1. That is fine, we all have to start somewhere, once we get a group together, we can figure how often to post.

2. I suggest reading then, knowledge can only benefit you, the player, and it is a great setting.

3. I have a player who is german, I can handle him, i can handle you, just take your time, and I am sure I will understand.

The PrC sounds fine, but keep in mind the characters will be Crab, Mantis, and possibly Unicorn, though a Ronin could possibly achieve the PrC if they can impress the Crane, a hard feat in and of itself


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 22, 2003)

If you want to stay focused on Crab and Mantis, I'd be a Yasuki. Otherwise, Unicorn is my favorite clan, and I'd be more than happy to play a Iuchi Shugenja or an Ide Courtier.
Decide as you see fit.

Douane, I'm italian and I thought language was an issue at first, but with a little practice you'll have no problem. If you're knew to Rokugan (and you read fast ) be sure to check out the History of Rokugan (that you can find e.g. here) so you'll get into feeling of the setting. We'll play at the beginning of the fifth part.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

Yasuki would sound cool, so far we have a Tentative Courtier, not sure of clan, a Shugenja of the Unicorn would be cool, and well an outlander, though I would like a more Rokugan based game depends on the players, if they don't mind then we go with it


----------



## Douane (Jan 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The PrC sounds fine, but keep in mind the characters will be Crab, Mantis, and possibly Unicorn, though a Ronin could possibly achieve the PrC if they can impress the Crane, a hard feat in and of itself *




Oops, should have read the description of the PrC before posting, instead of relying on my memories of reading through the OA book.

As this is out, perhaps a Kaiu Samurai of Clan Crab, mainly wielding a naginata?
[Originally, I had thought of a Toritaka Fighter, aiming at the Kensai PrC, also with a naginata.]




			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *Douane, I'm italian and I thought language was an issue at first, but with a little practice you'll have no problem. If you're knew to Rokugan (and you read fast ) be sure to check out the History of Rokugan (that you can find e.g. here) so you'll get into feeling of the setting. We'll play at the beginning of the fifth part. *




Thanks for the encouragement and the reading recommendation! Hmm, a lot of stuff, even for my fast reading skills; perhaps I should persuade my professor to postpone my exams. 


Folkert


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

Sounds good to me, a Kaiu samurai would be cool


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 22, 2003)

Tokiwong your new avatar is too cool! Samurai Jack rocks!


----------



## GWolf (Jan 22, 2003)

I am playing as a martial artist monk ala bruce lee or something similar.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 22, 2003)

Humm, decisions, decisions. 
Tokiwong help me out. I want to play a more traditional samurai but I am having a hard time finding one in the Crab, Mantis, and Unicorn clans. We already have a Crab samurai and the Mantis all seem to look down on using the daisho, and Unicorn samurai tend to be battle maiden types. I am leaning towards either a Tsuruschi archer/samurai or a ronin. What do you think? I would not mind playing a Mantis but I want to use the daisho and that would run against the grain with the Mantis.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Humm, decisions, decisions.
> Tokiwong help me out. I want to play a more traditional samurai but I am having a hard time finding one in the Crab, Mantis, and Unicorn clans. We already have a Crab samurai and the Mantis all seem to look down on using the daisho, and Unicorn samurai tend to be battle maiden types. I am leaning towards either a Tsuruschi archer/samurai or a ronin. What do you think? I would not mind playing a Mantis but I want to use the daisho and that would run against the grain with the Mantis. *




there is nothing wrong with going against the grain if you want to be a Mantis with a daisho, each person is an individual, and I don't see anything wrong with it


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 22, 2003)

If there's still room, I'm interested.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *If there's still room, I'm interested. *




That makes *Litchenhart*, *Chauzu*, *Yellow Sign*, *GWolf*, and *Douane*.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 22, 2003)

Then I think I will try out a Crab Samurai of the Kaiu family.

I like that MDT rule.


----------



## Douane (Jan 22, 2003)

Kaiu Kyuzo, samurai of Clan Crab, is almost ready; however I still have a few questions:

1. You set starting funds of 300 koku; do we still get the starting outfit from the "Rokugan CS"?

2. OA gives the principle of a mandatory ancestor feat, is this still valid in Rokugan? If so, which feats are fullfilling this obligation? [I would assume "Void use" and the list for Clan Crab in OA.]

3. Do we post the characters here or in the Rogue's gallery? Or do we send them to you?

EDIT: 4. Any feats from the listed sources that are "right out"?


Folkert


P.S.: The Kaiu family seems to be well represented. [Hi, Chauzu!]


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 22, 2003)

*1.* No you do not, just buy your equipment as needed, i think you should have suffecient funds to purchase what you need for a first level character.

*2.* Yes it is valid, you can choose any Ancestor feat not just those for Crab, since the blood is mingled in Rokugan, anyone could be an ancestor via family or kharmic tie.  Voide Use does count as a suitable choice for your Ancestor feat, and highly recommended.

*3.* Post them here for now, once things get rolling I will open an Official Thread for the Rogues gallery, and the OOC thread, and the game thread.

*4.*  If you have a questionable feat, ask me, but for now, no.  If you have a question on a feat, then ask me. 

Hope that answered your question.


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Douane _*P.S.: The Kaiu family seems to be well represented. [Hi, Chauzu!] *




Hi!


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 23, 2003)

Kaiu Takane
1st-Level Male Human Samurai of the Crab Clan (Kaiu Family)
Lawful Good
Honor: 2

Height: 6’ 0’’
Weight: 175
Age: 20
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black (Dark Brown)

STR: 13 (+1)
DEX: 15 (+2)
CON: 14 (+2)
INT: 12 (+1)
WIS: 12 (+1)
CHA: 11

HP: 12
AC: 17
Initiative: 2
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Speed: 20 ft.

Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +2
Will: +3

Melee Attack Bonus: +2
Ranged Attack Bonus: +3

Skills:
5 - Knowledge (Architecture & Engineering)
5 - Climb
3 - Jump
3 - Craft (Stonemasonry)
4 - Tumble
5 - Battle

Feats:
Quick Draw
Strength Of The Crab

Equipment:
Katana
Wakizashi
Naginata
Lamellar
6 Dust Eggshell Grenades
4 Pepper Eggshell Grenades
Dagger
6 Trail Rations
Backpack
Winter Blanket
Bedroll
Common Lamp
3 Belt Pouches
Silk Rope (50 ft.)
2 Waterskins
Traveler’s Outfit
20 koku


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 23, 2003)

Looks good Chauzu, just a question I don't think Tumble is a class skill for you, other then that it looks good.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 23, 2003)

*NPC*

*Gunso Sensei Basho (Hida Basho)*
*Samurai 3/Fighter 2*
*CR:* 5
*Clan:* Crab
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Honor:* 2
*STR* 16 
*DEX* 11
*CON* 14
*INT* 11 
*WIS* 12
*CHA* 10
*Massive Damage Threshold:* 17
*Hit Dice:* 5d10+10
*Hit Points:* 46
*Speed:* 20 feet
*Initiative:* +0
*Armor Class:* 18 (+7 armor, +1 Deflection) 
*Base Attack Bonus:* +5
*Saving Throws:* FORT +8; REF +1; WILL +4
*Attack:* +9 (Katana +1, 1d10+5, 19-20/x2), +9 (Wakizashi +1, 1d6+4, 19-20/x2), +9 (Masterwork Tetsubo, 1d8+4, 20/x3)
*Special Qualities:* Knowledge-Shadowlands as a class skill, 1 extra skill point per level, Ancestral Daisho
*Skills:* Battle (8) +9, Diplomacy (4) +5, Iaijutsu Focus (6) +6, Sense Motive (8) +11, Tea Ceremony (2) +3,  Spot (4) +7
*Feats:* Void Use, Attention to Detail, Improved Damage Threshold, Way of the Crab, Power Attack, Cleave
*Equipment:* Ancestral Daisho (Katana +1, Wakizashi +1), Masterwork Tetsubo,  Masterwork Great Armor, Yumi, Quiver (50 arrows), 5 Jade Fingers, Kimono, Journal, Travel Gear, Ring of Protection +1 
*Description:* Gunso Sensei Basho is a veteran samurai working on the Kaiu Wall, he spent nearly eight years on the wall, and has seen his fair share of conflict.  He has several scars from battle and story to go with each.  He is curt and blunt, and somewhat rude, but an excellent teacher, and makes it a point to make sure young samurai learn all the need to know, especially young Crab samurai.
_*Inspired by this website…here. _


This is an NPC that will be an intergral part of the character's early life.


----------



## Douane (Jan 23, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *Kaiu Takane
> 1st-Level Male Human Samurai of the Crab Clan (Kaiu Family)
> 
> ...
> ...





Correct me, if I'm wrong, but I think you are missing some skill points. Yours add up to 16, i.e. 2 per level *4 + 1 INT bonus *4 + 4 human bonus points at first level, but doesn't the Samurai get 4 per level?


Folkert

P.S.: No fair, stealing my concept of a naginata-wielding Kaiu samurai.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 23, 2003)

You are right, he does need 4 more points, outside of the four spent on Tumble


----------



## Douane (Jan 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *You are right, he does need 4 more points, outside of the four spent on Tumble *




Am I totally off in my assumption that he should have 8 more skill points?

4 per level *4 + 1 INT bonus * 4 + 4 human bonus = 24?

[Edit: Sorry, Tokiwong! Didn't mean to sound cranky or insulting! It's just 5.30 AM over here and I'm kinda tired. ]

Folkert


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 23, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Am I totally off in my assumption that he should have 8 more skill points?
> 
> ...




you are correct


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 23, 2003)

_Picture of Gunso Sensei Basho, minus the horse._


----------



## Chauzu (Jan 24, 2003)

My bad, that 4 Tumble threw me off. It's supposed to be only 2 Tumble since it's not a class-skill, which mean I need 4 more skillpoints for...  Battle


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 24, 2003)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> *My bad, that 4 Tumble threw me off. It's supposed to be only 2 Tumble since it's not a class-skill, which mean I need 4 more skillpoints for...  Battle *




alright it looks good


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jan 24, 2003)

*Iuchi Kaiji*
*Shugenja 1*
*CR:* 1
*Clan:* Unicorn
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Honor:* 3
*STR* 10 
*DEX* 14
*CON* 12
*INT* 12 
*WIS* 12
*CHA* 16
*Massive Damage Threshold:* 12
*Hit Dice:* 1d6+1
*Hit Points:* 7
*Speed:* 30 feet
*Initiative:* +2
*Armor Class:* 12 (+2 DEX) 
*Base Attack Bonus:* +0
*Saving Throws:* FORT +1; REF +2; WILL +3
*Attack:* +0 Bo 1d6 20/x2, +2 Sling 1d4 20/x2
*Special Qualities:* 1 extra skill point per level, Element Focus (Water), Sense Elements 10', Training Benefit (Gatherer of Winds)
*Skills:* Concentration (4) +5, Diplomacy (4) +7, Heal (4) +5, Knowledge (Elements (3) +4, Fortunes (3) +4, Shintao (2) +3), Spellcraft (4) +5
*Feats:* Combat Casting, Dancing with the Fortunes (Hotei)
*Spells per day:* 0) 5 1) 4
*Spells Known:* 0) Commune with elements, Minor Blessing of Inari, Moment of Peace, Summon Water, Wisdom of the Fortunes; 1) Castle of Water, Heart of Nature, Path to Inner Peace.
*Equipment:*................................
*Description:* Kaiji is an easygoing, kind and compassionate young shugenja that just loves his life, his talents and be as one with the kami and the nature. He had his basic training at Gatherer of Winds Castle, then followed his Sensei into Crab lands, enjoying every bit of his travel. He feels protected by the kami and the fortunes, and this feelings gives him the strenght and the courage not to back away from perils and adventures. He's always eager to use his talents to help the othersand make them feel better, no matter their caste.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 24, 2003)

looks good that makes two


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 24, 2003)

*Tentative Start Date*

*Tenative Start Date:* The 27th of January, is when I plan to post the first IC Thread for the game, so I need characters beforehand, so we can work out any background issues and such.

*Start Location:* Crab Territory, minor Province run by an aging Hida Daimyo, Hida Yusuke "The Red Boar", a strong berserker in his day, but at the age of 54, edging towards retirement.

*Character Roles:* The characters will be charged making sure the Province runs smoothly, and working under the tutelage and guidance of Gunso Sensei Basho, a stern taskmaster.

*Game Style:* Investigation, politics with breif explosions of violence, start simple and grow into a persistent plot, starts in the Spring of 1152 in the Imperial Calendar, long live Toturi I.

*Combat:* Unless the players demand it, will be run more or less without a visual counter map,  unless the situation warrants it.

_Lets have fun people.  And lets see some more Character Sheets._


----------



## Douane (Jan 24, 2003)

*Kaiu Kyuzo
Samurai 1
CR:* 1
*Clan:* Crab
*Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Honor:* 2
*STR* 14 
*DEX* 10
*CON* 16
*INT* 14 
*WIS* 12
*CHA* 10
*Massive Damage Threshold:* 16
*Hit Dice:* 1d10+3
*Hit Points:* 13
*Speed:* 20 feet
*Initiative:* +0
*Armor Class:* 15 (+5 armor) 
*Base Attack Bonus:* +1
*Saving Throws:* FORT +5; REF +0; WILL +3
*Attack:* +4 (Katana, 1d10+3, 19-20/x2), +4 (Wakizashi, 1d6+2, 19-20/x2), +3 (Naginata, 1d10+3, 20/x3, Reach)
*Special Qualities:* Knowledge-Architecture and Engineering as a class skill, 1 extra skill point per level, Ancestral Daisho
*Skills:* Concentration (2) +5, Diplomacy (4) +4, Iaijutsu Focus (4) +4, Knowledge-Architecture and Engineering (4) +6, Knowledge-Clan Crane (2) +4, Sense Motive (4) +5, Tea Ceremony (4) +5
*Known Languages:* Rokugani, High Rokugani, Bakemono
*Feats:* Void Use, Quickdraw
*Equipment:* Ancestral Daisho (Katana, Wakizashi), Naginata, Lamellar Armor, Kimono,  Travelling Outfit, assorted gear
*Description:* The second scion of a minor line within the Kaiu familiy, Kyuzo has so far been a disappointment in regard to their hopes of redemption from the shame incurred two generations ago, when his grandfather committed seppuku to protest against the decision of allying with the forces of the Shadowlands. As both he and his elder brother, who fights upon the Wall, seem unfit to fulfill this duty in the eyes of their relatives, the burden lies now upon the shoulders of their younger sister.

Kaiu Kyuzo is by no means a fast man, neither in body nor in his behaviour. An almost exemplary illustration of his family‘s famed analytical approach, he manages to apply this way of thinking to almost everything he does. This has enabled him to develop the ability to „understand people", i.e. knowing what they think and why they think that way. Born from the ability to search buildings and constructions for their weak points, a rather time-consuming measure, his state of mind and behaviour mirror this: Kyuzo is a calm and measured person, never prone to outbursts of any kind. He views everything with a certain detachment and tends to scrutinize everything and everyone he encounters; however he tries to never judge for good or for bad.
All this adds up to a rather non-exciting personality; due to this and his apparent lack of ambition, his relatives gave up hope that he could redeem the past shame.

The only dissonance in this bland personality is his vivacious interest in Clan Crab and their mastery of „Way of Iaijutsu". Openly admiring those and secretly hoping to be one day among them [though he is aware of futility of this hope], he trained himself and continues to do so to share some of their abilities. 

Once he grew past [in more than one way] the frequent teasings, that he obviously was exchanged at birth with a real Crab and that he also would make a better monk than a samurai, Kyuzo continues unchanged on his solitary road.


*Additional Information:*
Age: 20
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 176 lbs.




P.S.: Sorry for the rambling description; it's been a long day and I just wanted to get the character out. Any errors and discrepancies (please point them out me) will be corrected.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 25, 2003)

Looks good Douane, I like it


----------



## GWolf (Jan 25, 2003)

Toritaka Fan 
Monk Level 1
Alignment:  Lawful Good
Age: 21

STR: 11
DEX: 16
CON: 10
INT: 13
WIS:  16
CHA:  10


HP:  8
Initiative: +3
AC: 16 (Dodge 17, flatfooted 10, touch 16)
BAB: +0
Speed: 30'

Fortitude: +2
Reflex: +5
Will: +5

Melee Attack Bonus:  +0
Unarmed Attack Bonus +0
Ranged Attack Bonus:  +3

Weapons:
Fist 	+0	1d6

Skills: 
Tumble +7
Balance +7
Escape Artist +7
Swim +4
Jump +4
Climb +4


Feats: 
*Unarmed Strike
*Evasion
*Stunning Blow
Unbalancing Strike 
Dodge


Languages:  Rokugani, High Rokugani


Equipment: 
Robes
300 Koku

Fan is a distant relative to the Torikata family. Since he was orphaned as a young child, he wished to gain power over men. He wanted to be able to fight with his own hands, figuring this would intimidate people and make him look tougher. He went to a monastery to train. After many years he has become a cold, and judging man, but otherwise he is a fine and well fighting guy.

Fan is tall, with a lean but muscular build. His hair is black and hangs around his head. He almost always wears his gray robes with the black strip from the right shoulder to the left thigh.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 26, 2003)

*Tsuruchi Michiba*
Fighter 1
CR: 1
Clan: Mantis (Wasp)
Alignment: Lawful Good
Honor: 2
STR 14 
DEX 16
CON 12
INT 12 
WIS 12
CHA 10
Massive Damage Threshold: 12
Hit Dice: 1d10+1
Hit Points: 11
Speed: 30 feet
Initiative: +5
Armor Class: 16 (+3 armor, +3 dex) 
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Saving Throws: FORT +3; REF +3; WILL +1
Attack: +5 (Mighty Yumi (Longbow)+2, 1d8+2, Range 70, 19-20/x2), +3 (Tanto, 1d4+2, 19-20/x2)
Special Qualities: Knowledge-Fletchery as a class skill, 1 extra skill point per level
Skills:Climb +5, Craft(fletchery) +5, Jump +5, Ride +5, Spot +4, Swim +4
Known Languages: Rokugani, High Rokugani
Feats: Void Use, Warrior Instinct, Weapon Focus (Yumi)
Equipment: Mighty Yumi(longbow) +2, Tanto, Ashigaru Armor, Traveler's Outfit, Waterskin, 10 Masterwork Arrows, 20 Arrows

Michiba is one of the first generation of samurai born into the ranks of the Wasp Clan. He feels the heritage and mantle of the Wasp throughout his very soul. Though of late he as been troubled by the Wasp's Clan's absorption into the Mantis Clan. He realizes that the Mantis are benefactors and patrons of his family, but it seems wrong somehow to simply abandon decades of traditiion and struggle simply to add to the flagging ranks of the Great Clan they serve. 
For the time being, Michiba is content to continue serving his clan and he hopes to become a Magistrate someday. He is quick to correct any who refer to him as a Mantis though, he is very much still a Wasp, and will always remain so.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 27, 2003)

*"On my command.... Unleash Hell..."*

_*Update*

First In-Game post will be today, and I will try and weave a story to bring you all together, and all that.  Good Luck, and hopefully it will be a fun time._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 27, 2003)

*Two more NPC's*

*Iuchi Gemmei (Unicorn, Female, Shugenja 8, Honor 2):* Iuchi Gemmei is a well-versed shugenja knowledgeable in the affairs of the kami.  She specializes in travel magic, a specialty among the Unicorn.  She is a beauty, despite her gaijin features, green eyes, from her own families intermingling with the foreign peoples beyond the Emerald Empire.  She is straightforward, and somewhat prone to acting before thinking, but has enough foresight to listen when she feels it is needed.  She is not above using her looks to get what she wants, and is currently studying the Shadowlands, which has brought her into the lands of the Crab and into the service of Hiruma Akio, an aging samurai and a Province Daimyo.

*Hiruma Akio (Crab, Male, Ranger 8/Fighter 2/Shadow Scout 6, Honor 2):* Akio is an old Hiruma, approaching the age of fifty, he can feel the weight of the years upon him, but the desire to continue service haunts him still.  He has two children, Sanu and Etsuya, both of whom have grown into their own and serve the Crab, as samurai should.  Akio spent fifteen years on the wall, and made many forays into the Shadowlands, and has the scars to prove his mettle.  He is old though, and sees his better years already passing before him, he is content to continue his life as a Province Daimyo; it allows him to reflect on his past.  Though if the call were to come, the old samurai would take up his sword in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 27, 2003)

The game thread is open for business check it out, and lets have some samurai slashing fun, right HERE!


----------



## Douane (Jan 28, 2003)

Question regarding the background of Kaiu Kyuzo:

It seems to me, that the relationship between Kyuzo and Tadashi (as established by the IC talk) goes a little beyond "friendly" ribbing. Am I right in this assumption?


Folkert


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 28, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Question regarding the background of Kaiu Kyuzo:
> 
> It seems to me, that the relationship between Kyuzo and Tadashi (as established by the IC talk) goes a little beyond "friendly" ribbing. Am I right in this assumption?
> 
> ...




if you mean as friends, they have known each other for awhile, and Tadashi gets Kyuzo in trouble with his antics, but the bushi has a good heart, and is loyal to his friends


----------



## Douane (Jan 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> if you mean as friends, they have known each other for awhile, and Tadashi gets Kyuzo in trouble with his antics, but the bushi has a good heart, and is loyal to his friends *




Regarding the pronouncation of Kyuzo's name: I had already gathered that Tadashi was to blame, not the narrator. 

However I had mistaken some of the talk for intended maliciousness on Tadashi's part, so I got a wrong impression of him.

Thanks for the clarification!


Folkert


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 28, 2003)

Glad it was all worked out, I hope everyone has fun, this should be interesting.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 30, 2003)

*GWolf* the Yari is a type of Japanese spear, a thrusting weapon, with reach, it is typically used by soldiers, both footmen and horsemen, and a favorite among ashigaru.

_I will continue the combat when I get home from work._


----------



## Douane (Jan 30, 2003)

Aargh, the monk steps forward. He should have let them come to him. So much for the dual charge of Takane and Kyuzo.

I knew we should have taken a real samurai along.  


Anyway, Tokiwong, do you have any special format you want the combat actions in D&D terms in?

Last time I did so with brackets and and an OoC-remark, is that feasible?

Or, do we just describe the actions and you apply the rules?


Folkert


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 30, 2003)

listing out what rules you use and such helps me immensely, so that is fine, and description is good too, I try to describe, and show rules as needed


----------



## Douane (Jan 31, 2003)

Thanks for the answer!

Just one more:



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *listing out what rules you use and such helps me immensely, [...] *




Should we list the modifiers along with the maneuvers, i.e. "I charge x ft. for +2 hit and -2 AC."?


Also, concerning the momentary situation: Did I miss something? Have two bandits fallen to Michiba's arrows?


Folkert


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 31, 2003)

Douane said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the answer!
> 
> Just one more:
> 
> ...




I beleive there was a bandit hiding that he shot when the monk tried to run, and then one he just shot now, after Fan got knocked down


----------



## Douane (Jan 31, 2003)

Of course, thanks!

I had already forgotten him! Was just thinking of the three bandits we faced now.


Sorry for sounding cranky, but just then my 'puter went down and took a 30 MB download with him. (Quite a strain on my poor dialup.)


Folkert


----------



## Douane (Jan 31, 2003)

Another question concerning the storyline:

The first "bandit" was especially described to be clothed in black, somewhat ninja-like.

Did the dress of the other three resemble this or did they wear different clothing?

If so, perhaps it would be worth to try saving the first stalker, too.


Folkert


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 31, 2003)

all of the bandits are dressed alike or close to alike


----------



## Douane (Jan 31, 2003)

Once again my thanks!

Bad luck for him then, we do need only one to talk. 


Still, another question: (Sorry , unfortunately these seem to pop up one at a time.)

Has Kyuzo ever heard of the "Black Fan"?


Folkert


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 31, 2003)

No Kyuzo has not heard of the Black Fan


----------



## Douane (Feb 2, 2003)

Tokiwong,

My apologies for not posting yesterday and probably not posting today.

Yesterday was the _gaming evening_, and today we're having the local elections, so I don't think I will have necessary concentration to put up a meaningful post, especially since I always need a good amount of time for making up a suitable one.

I promise to put up a larger post tomorrow, answering the Gunso-Sensei's questions in depth.

Once again, sorry for the interruption of the campaign flow.

Folkert


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Rokugan D20 Discussion (The Off-Screen Spectacle OOC Thread)*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> I will also include the feat Improved Damage Threshold to even the odds.  But as you can see, combat will be somewhat lethal, especially at the mid- higher levels.  Thankfully I intend to start the game at 1st level, and go from their.*




What is the info on this feat?


----------



## Douane (Feb 3, 2003)

Chauzu,

this is from the D20Modern SRD:

*Improved Damage Threshold*
Benefit: The character increases his or her massive damage
threshold by 3 points.
Normal: A character without this feat has a massive damage
threshold equal to his or her current Constitution score. With
this feat, the character’s massive damage threshold is current
Con +3.
Special: A character may gain this feat multiple times. Its effects
stack.


Folkert


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for the info Douane.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 7, 2003)

Hopeully everyone is having fun, GWolf your characetr is back up, and conscious, hmm, any other questions adrees them here, Litchenhart, make sure you place the spell you are using in your pot, so I don't have to guess


----------



## Douane (Feb 7, 2003)

Speaking for myself, I can say it's great! Thanks for DM'ing this! (and letting me in) 

Concerning myself, I hope you won't mind if I don't post today. I've been to a lively birthday party today and right now I'm sitting here and wracking my brain to come up with a fitting post, but it doesn't look like I'm going to succeed.

Also, anything I can do to improve my posts? 



Re. questions:

How far-reaching are the competences of a yoriki?


Folkert


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 7, 2003)

I just have to say Two Big Thumbs up!!!  Great Game so far. I am really enjoying it!


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 7, 2003)

Muchos Greatos Senior Samuraio Tokiwongo.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 26, 2003)

Hopefully people are still playing, if not then, well it was fun, let me know what I did wrong so I can improve for later, I thought I had preented an interesting story hook to build on...


----------



## Douane (Mar 2, 2003)

I'm almost back. ( And burning to get back into the game! )

Still staying with my father at the moment and using his computer, however my new 'puter should arrive Tuesday or Wednesday. Not later than that I should be able to participate once again to my best ability.


Folkert


----------



## Chauzu (Mar 2, 2003)

Yay... now where is Lichtenhart?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2003)

Do you guys think I need to recruit more, or is it fun with just the players we have minus GWolf, and I assume Litchenhart had something come up and will be back shortly


----------



## Douane (Mar 9, 2003)

Well, we are bit one-sided at the moment with three samurai and a MIA shugenja. 

It really depends on what you have been planning for us. So if we do add "new blood", it probably shouldn't be another samurai. 

In general on recruiting new players: Right now we are 3 active players and one absent, so perhaps adding someone new would a little bit to our pace, but then, perhaps not. (Since this was my first PbP game, I don't really have any experience with this.)


Another thing I wanted to bring up:

What do all of you think about setting certain days for posting? Another option could be agreeing on a fixed schedule like x times a week. The advantage of this would be a ongoing continuation of our tale. 
I imagine that it's really unsatisfying (hopefully not frustrating) for Tokiwong that he always has to wait and look for some of us to post. 

[Perhaps this is nonsense, but it did cross my mind. If so, admonish me.]

Folkert


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2003)

well i can recruit for another Shugenja type... that would be cool.. though how to shoehorn them in...


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 11, 2003)

Tokiwong, Sorry but I have to drop from your game.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 11, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong, Sorry but I have to drop from your game. *




any reason why, besides the slow moving?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 11, 2003)

Hey nothing against you  Tokiwong, I just needed to pair down the number of games that I am in. I was really getting overloaded and I could not give all the games that I was in the time that they deserved. I didn't want to just drop with out telling you.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 14, 2003)

I need Rokugan characters, 1st level preferably a Crab shugenja, or a Unicorn shugenja, and a rogue would be cool too


----------

